# atv ride feb 2nd



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

hello, im going to the mounds on feb 2nd. i call it moundhog day 2nd year. i'd like to invite some of you to come, i see alot of new machines around here. so lets ride. if your interested, pm me and i will send you a link to where i have a thread started for it....i don't think they like me posting links to other atv sites here. which is cool by me....
food,fun and friends....
tim


----------



## DALEMAN (Jan 6, 2008)

I May Be Interested [email protected]


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

I might be able to make it...
Sounds like fun,its been awhile since I've been there


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

sounds good...sent both ya pm's


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd be interested in going too just let me know the details!


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

is just the scramble area in the front open this time of year, or is the whole park open. i know ive been a few times and they had the back areas closed off. cant remember when they close it and when they open it back up. if the whole thing is open i might be interested.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

question to the mounds closure as stated from thier website

_ Open year-round, but from March 15  May 15, no trucks are allowed and motorcycles and ATVs are restricted to the eight-acre scramble area only._


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks for the heads up, gonna try to make it.


----------



## ltatkinson (Aug 17, 2007)

What time are you guys meeting?

Tim


----------

